# T56 woes



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

Hi all. I am having a bit of a struggle lately getting my car into reverse. I changed out the stock shifter for a billet about a year ago and found it to be just great. Yesterday I dumped the stock tranny fluid and put in close to 5 quarts of royal purple fluid, using the reverse switch as a fill plug, as many have suggested here and on ls1gto.com. I put it all together and alas, I found that I had to lean on the shifter to get it into reverse, and I mean HARD, with both hands and my body weight!!! Once I finally got it in gear and went to shift back to 1st, it really popped out of the reverse gate. There is no problem with 1-6, it's noticeably smoother with the new fluid. 

I should also mention the position of the car during the procedure, as maybe that had something to do with this problem. I backed the car up on ramps first (also changed out the diff fluid), then jacked up the passenger side of the car a bit to get at the drain and reverse/fill plugs. The car was in neutral during the install, I'm thinking maybe something got bent from the car being at such an angle. Any helpful ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

fiddler_red said:


> Hi all. I am having a bit of a struggle lately getting my car into reverse. I changed out the stock shifter for a billet about a year ago and found it to be just great. Yesterday I dumped the stock tranny fluid and put in close to 5 quarts of royal purple fluid, using the reverse switch as a fill plug, as many have suggested here and on ls1gto.com. I put it all together and alas, I found that I had to lean on the shifter to get it into reverse, and I mean HARD, with both hands and my body weight!!! Once I finally got it in gear and went to shift back to 1st, it really popped out of the reverse gate. There is no problem with 1-6, it's noticeably smoother with the new fluid.
> 
> I should also mention the position of the car during the procedure, as maybe that had something to do with this problem. I backed the car up on ramps first (also changed out the diff fluid), then jacked up the passenger side of the car a bit to get at the drain and reverse/fill plugs. The car was in neutral during the install, I'm thinking maybe something got bent from the car being at such an angle. Any helpful ideas would be greatly appreciated.


Our M6 holds 4.6l of fluid. I am using RP in my grar box. I'm hoping you bought the stuff with Syncromax or whatever they call it. We need that. If you are having reverse issues to the point your describing, give the oil a little time to get in there and do its job, but def consider checking to see if the shifter you installed has any adjustment. Next I would bleed your clutch fluid.

Hope this help!

Oh, and do your rear diff with RP, it already has the FM in it. Mine runs like a champ now! I think mine was 75w-140.

It sucks that the RP trans and diff fluids are $20 a quart but well worth it.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

castrol lsx 90 is cheap and awesome for diffs (has friction modifier, and is like $40 for 4L)

and castrol TRANSMAX z is the **** for the t56. 

apparently its as pricey as synthetic motor oil, $70 for 5L (we are talking AUD tho, sorry guys!)

I havent heard of people using the RP stuff in either, most of my skyline mates love RP, but often it is a bit thicker than the rating suggests..


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

to the OP, it sounds odd that the problem came up after a fluid change. the first thing i'd check tho is the switch you filled from. what you touched would be the most obvious.

as far as fluids. DiffTechnics which is an Australian company says that you shouldn't use synthetic oil in the diff. i know i used RP for a while and got one wheel peel-outs and more noise. after reading DiffTech's recommendation i switched to Torco RGO 85W140 gear oil and Type "F" friction modifier. the usual amount of friction modifier is 1 oz. in the stock pig or 2 oz. with a harrop cover (they hold more oil) but i found the best way to do it is put in a little less than that and try it. if it doesn't "click" when doing tight turns, great. if it does add a little more until it quits doing it. the least amount you need to work is the best. the friction modifier is an additive to make the oil slipperier and helps the limited slip work right. if you add too much it slips when it shouldn't. likewise too slippery of an oil is the same problem.

in the tranny i've seen mixed reviews but i've had a problem with my tranny occasionally "slipping" too easily into gear and grinding the gears because the syncos weren't engaging correctly. once again the thing i read was that synthetic trans fluid is too slippery for our transmission and regular old Dexron is the best. i had the problem with RP and also Mobil 1. switching back to the manufacturer's recommended oil (Dexron ATF) fixed the issue.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Ive been researching lately oil lately alot and when I came across this... 

http://www.amsoil.com/lit/g2457.pdf

It was hands down for me, Ive decided to run Amsoil in my rear Diff because that test really shows it all, to me hands down Amsoil looks like it came out much better then any other rear diff gear lubes.

Amsoil Severe Gear 75w-140 (same oil used in test except test oil was 75w-90

AMSOIL Severe Gear Synthetic Extreme Pressure 75w140 Product Bulletin

As for the transmission I'm either going with 

Amsoil Synthetic Universal Automatic Transmission Fluid

AMSOIL Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid Product Bulletin

or 

RP Synchromax

Royal Purple Synchromax Manual Transmission Fluid (Quart) - P/N: 01512

Im kinda leaning toward RP for the tranny...

For the engine I'le be going with Mobil1 , RP or Amsoil...

Im debating on becoming a Preferred Amsoil Customer...

Preferred Customer Program

If I do this I think Ile go with Amsoil in engine, tranny and rear diff to get the best price and bang for my buck.

Just my thoughts... GL with your tranny, I will be doing the full fluid swap too soon


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Poolshark1321 said:


> Ive been researching lately oil lately alot and when I came across this...
> 
> http://www.amsoil.com/lit/g2457.pdf
> 
> ...


I have been running Amsoil auot fluid in tranny and synthetic in thediff with modifier for 80,000. Love it! Gas mileage went up too.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> I have been running Amsoil auot fluid in tranny and synthetic in thediff with modifier for 80,000. Love it! Gas mileage went up too.


Which Amsoil auto fluid? They list two different types:

Manual Transmission,.....GLS[2]
Torque-Drive™ Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATD)
Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*problem solved...*

Ok, here's the deal for the reverse lockout problem. While changing tranny and diff fluids, I also snapped in a cags eliminator from SLP. I got it on the reverse lockout solenoid by mistake. I guess it can happen, I just hope I didn't damage anything by muscling it into reverse a couple times.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I would use this one... 

Synthetic Universal Automatic Transmission Fluid

AMSOIL Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid Product Bulletin

because it says specifically for replacement of Dexron III... the fluid that GM says to use for our manual trannys in our owners manual.

For anyone that regularly changes their oil and does all their own maintenance I really think the Preferred Customer Program offered by Amsoil here is a great great deal.

Preferred Customer Program


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i thought it would be your reverve switch mess up. to the Amsoil groupies i think you've bought the ShanWow program.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I was actually researching to become an Amsoil Dealer... maybe try and make a lil money and save money on oil... its not expensive or anything.

Amsoil is good oil you cant deny that... not saying its way better then RP or MB1... but its not worse thats for sure.

Although the Shamwows arent that good.... or not for your car at least.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

For the extra $1/quart over Mobil1, what can it hurt to run AMSoil...

And :lol: @


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

poncho dan, i really got a good laugh outta that won haha


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

This might be better for the M6 transmission then the regular Amsoil Synthetic Automatic Transmission...

Torque-Drive™ Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATD)

AMSOIL - Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATD)


----------

